# Electric tractor...?



## CroDriver (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys.

I'm in the electric car business and have basically nothing to do with tractors. A friend of mine sells them so I talked with him about the possibility of an electric tractor. 

The technology today improved so a reasonable setup can easily be made. Since tractors are not very limited by weight I can put in a lot of Lithium batteries and I don't have to pay for the best one since a few hundreds lbs more or less are not so important like in a sports car.

My preliminary calculations gave me this figures:

A 5,500 lbs battery pack could give us 230 kWh stored energy. Such a battery pack could give us 230 kW of power for one hour, or 115 kW for two hours, or 57 kW for four hours etc. 

One small motor would drive one wheel. Power and torque wouldn't ever be an issue. Peak powers could go up to 1000 hp easily but that would shorten the operating range. 

I have seen how big those tractors are so space won't ever be a problem. The charge time would be around 5 hours. The price of the drive train for a small scale production would be $100.000, a lot less if scaled up.

The performance data could be improved a lot but that would skyrocket the price.

The operating price would be very low. 

What do you guys think, is there a market for something like this?


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to TRACTORFORUM CroDriver!

I'm not sure how it works in Croatia with farming, but here in the U.S., it will take allot of impressive performance and reliability factors to compete with the common diesel engines available in north America.

Attitudes *are *changing concerning "Going Green". And, in my opinion, you're at the threshold of the market for smaller tractors like Garden tractors, SCUT (sub-compact utility tractor) and CUT's (compact utility tractors).

There are four (4) basic needs that drive sales for the land owner. Cost, reliability, durability and ease of maintenance. If you can design and build a small affordable machine that incorporates all of the above, and do it price competitive to other well known brands, you will succeed in the market. 

The biggest concern (again, IMO) is the limited operating times of electrically powered equipment. Should you ever design a tractor with features like the 3PH, FEL and Box Blade that will perform for extended periods (typically 8 hours) then you will have interested parties beating at your front door!

Shartel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think a tractor like you are thinking of is in our future. With a large enough photo-voltaic array on the operator canopy, fenders, etc. to charge the batteries to a limited extent during use would even further lengthen the operating range and time. 

Less to maintain, less grease, oil, and diesel fuel. Not to mention noise. 

I think a small (40 hp. size or less) proof of concept tractor would be the way to start off and get the bugs out. Then move up to larger sizes. 

There have been previous attempts at this concept and others are currently working on this very thing.

Electric Tractor - GE Elec-Trak E15

The Ultimate Non Polluting Series of Electric Tractors for Towing, Mowing and Moving from the Electric Tractor Corporation

The Electric Tractor Store :: Elec-Trak Parts


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I dunno -
They can take my antique gas tractor away from me when they pry the steering wheel from my cold, dead hands......


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

There has got to be at least someone out there who has retrofitted their cabin with solar panels. I Googled it and found nothing though, maybe another forum has a thread?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

When we first bought this place, we built a 2 room cabin. We didn't have electricity, so we ran a couple solar panels, 12v lights, and two deep cycle batteries. Used a lot of kerosene lamps, too. Solar is still too expensive for my blood.


----------



## CroDriver (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! 

I wouldn't try those small tractors, that would have to be a mass production to make some profit but that's not my goal. A few tractors per year would be a good start. I'm doing something similar with high performance electric cars.

Solar panels wouldn't help much. Even if 100% of the sun's energy that falls on a tractor in one day, it wouldn't give it much more range. Maybe 1%. The complexity and extra price wouldn't pay off. Solar panels on EVs/hybrid cars are just marketing, no real benefits.

I was thinking to convert something like this to electric:










From what I have seen, the mechanic components on such a tractor are really HUGE and solid. A lot of that would be unnecessary with a electric drive train. 

I think that a 8 hour operating range would be possible but the question is if this is a smart approach. Is this 8 hour shift very usual / used every day? If not, it would be stupid to carry around all those batteries and also pay for them. Maybe a 4-hour all electric range and a diesel "range extender" would be the winning solution.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Fordfarm said:


> When we first bought this place, we built a 2 room cabin. We didn't have electricity, so we ran a couple solar panels, 12v lights, and two deep cycle batteries. Used a lot of kerosene lamps, too. Solar is still too expensive for my blood.


I'm still using solar and a small generator at the cabin. Local electric company wants 1800 for a temp pole.

Approx 110 watts of solar, 4 deep cycle batteries, 500 watt inverter, 1500 watt inverter, 12v lights, solar shower, home made 12v generator (GM alternator and 6 HP Briggs engine). All of this is small scale solar, can't spend too much on it.

Been using it this way for about 4 years now. It works for me and the wife, but not for everyone. Would use solar on the current home, but there's no way I could afford the solar panels.

I'm not "Green", just "cheap"

Aubrey


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that a 8 hour operating range would be possible but the question is if this is a smart approach. Is this 8 hour shift very usual / used every day? If not, it would be stupid to carry around all those batteries and also pay for them. Maybe a 4-hour all electric range and a diesel "range extender" would be the winning solution.




Diesel Electric?

Why not ? Aren't most train locomotives powered this way in your country? They are the standard in the Americas


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Crodriver, welcome to the forum. As a builder, and seeing how there is so much room for improvement in that idustry for greater energy effeciency, and having done extensive cutting edge building technics of my own design, in my current home, with excellent results, I can officially say that I'm green all the way. It just makes sense. I would think that if a reliable design could be struck upon, it could compete with diesels, as they are so expensive. If that technology ever became as reliable as the diesel, I'd certainly employ it on my acreage. I also applaud, of course, bio diesel.


----------



## aeropaw (Jun 6, 2006)

Imagine farming with an electric tractor? Out in the middle of say 500 acres, no noise from the diesel. The lack of all of the typical noise would be really strange. What would you hear.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

aeropaw said:


> Imagine farming with an electric tractor? Out in the middle of say 500 acres, no noise from the diesel. The lack of all of the typical noise would be really strange. What would you hear.


That squeaking creaking seat would drive a person nuts!edro:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

CroDriver said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> I wouldn't try those small tractors, that would have to be a mass production to make some profit but that's not my goal. A few tractors per year would be a good start. I'm doing something similar with high performance electric cars.
> 
> ...


 If ever you pull the engine on that, make sure to crate it up and ship it to Vay Idaho! That green machine looks to have a lot of life left in it still.


----------

